# vos avis sur les housses



## corloane (11 Août 2005)

J'ai entendu dire que la seule housse fiable dans un sac souble était la Clumpler School Hymn, je ne l'aime pas beaucoup car ses faces rigides ne sont pas très agréables au contact et elles rajoutent beauoup de volume et de poids à un petit iBook 12'. Par contre je viens de voir la Gimp à la Fnuc et il me semble que la matière - une sorte de caoutchouc de combinaison de plongée - serait apte à absorber les chocs (serait-ce la même matière que la Be.ez de LaRobe? le LRPu : Low Resilience Polyurethane à propos duquel LaRobe prétend qu'il absorbe les coups mais sans être rigide comme les plaques de la School Hymn?
(quant à la Tucano je l'ai écartée car il me semble que c'est le moin bon choix...)

Merci de me faire profiter de vos lumières!:love:


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2005)

J'ai une Gimp 15" pour mon vieux POwerbook G3. Elle est bien, il me semble qu'elle protège bien le powerbook (au moins des rayures, car je n'ai pas encore tenté le lâcher de powerbook pour tester l'absorption des chocs... désolé)

Par contre, j'hésite à utiliser le powerbook sans le sortir complètement de la housse, car j'ai peur qu'en le laissant posé dans la housse ouverte, le refroidissement par la face inférieur soit rendu difficile (les pieds du powerbook s'enfoncent dans le polyurethane et il n'y a plus d'air qui circule en dessous. De plus on ne peut pas compter sur ce type de matériaux pour dissiper la chaleur!)


----------



## chagregel (11 Août 2005)

Tu peux commencer par jeter un oeil sur l'avis des forums  http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/


----------



## corloane (11 Août 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux commencer par jeter un oeil sur l'avis des forums  http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/


 
je le fis, je le fis mais je voudrais vos impressions sur les points précis sus-cités (le LRPu etc...)


----------



## meldon (11 Août 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> je le fis, je le fis mais je voudrais vos impressions sur les points précis sus-cités (le LRPu etc...)



Moi je met 9/10 à la mienne (voir signature). Elle ne me sert qu'à "emballer" le powerbook. Je manie le sac dans lequel je le transporte comme si je maniais un trésor (c'est un peu ça vu le prix!) donc peut pas (veut pas?) se prononcer sur ces capacités d'absorption des chocs. Je suis juste triste de pas avoir un modèle intégralement rose, sont vachement plus mignonnes les nouvelles.


----------



## corloane (11 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Moi je met 9/10 à la mienne (voir signature). Elle ne me sert qu'à "emballer" le powerbook. Je manie le sac dans lequel je le transporte comme si je maniais un trésor (c'est un peu ça vu le prix!) donc peut pas (veut pas?) se prononcer sur ces capacités d'absorption des chocs. Je suis juste triste de pas avoir un modèle intégralement rose, sont vachement plus mignonnes les nouvelles.


 
le rose, c'est la couleur préférée des chanteuses libanaises  

mais tu as l'impression que la matière absorbe les chocs? j'ai l'impression que la Gimp le fait aussi bien et que le LRPu est un argument de vente (cependant ils disent 55mn d'épaisseur). Moi j'aime la bleue mais l'avantage de la Gimp c'est qu'elle s'ouvre plus...


----------



## meldon (11 Août 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> le rose, c'est la couleur préférée des chanteuses libanaises
> 
> mais tu as l'impression que la matière absorbe les chocs?



hum c'est relativemetn épais, quand on appuie dessus c'est souple mais pas mou. Oui ça doit absorber des chocs mais de là à laisser l'ordi tomber non, ma religion me l'interdit. lol Disons que je pense que ça évite d'abimer l'ordi si quelque chose tombe dessus mais amortir l'atterissage de 2kg5 suite à une chute d'un mètre (je vous laisse calculer le nombre de joules sic je crois que c'est 25)...

Moi au niveau usage, je sors le powerbook de la housse et le pose dessus comme ça j'ai pas chaud à mes petites jambes (ben oui c'est l'été lol).


----------



## corloane (11 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> hum c'est relativemetn épais, quand on appuie dessus c'est souple mais pas mou. Oui ça doit absorber des chocs mais de là à laisser l'ordi tomber non, ma religion me l'interdit. lol Disons que je pense que ça évite d'abimer l'ordi si quelque chose tombe dessus mais amortir l'atterissage de 2kg5 suite à une chute d'un mètre (je vous laisse calculer le nombre de joules sic je crois que c'est 25)...
> 
> Moi au niveau usage, je sors le powerbook de la housse et le pose dessus comme ça j'ai pas chaud à mes petites jambes (ben oui c'est l'été lol).


 
merci meldon, donc le seul désaventage c'est d'empêcher d'utiliser le PB ouvert dedans (la fermeture éclair)


----------



## vincmyl (11 Août 2005)

Dommage que Crumpler ne fasse pas de housse avec poignée, tout simple


----------



## corloane (11 Août 2005)

moi je trouve que la housse dans un sac à dos très léger est une très bonne solution


----------



## vincmyl (11 Août 2005)

Et ca fait une double protection


----------



## Zane (11 Août 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> quant à la Tucano je l'ai écartée car il me semble que c'est le moin bon choix...




Peut on savoir pourquoi la Tucano est le moins bon choix ? J'ai une Tucano pour mon iBook 12", je ne m'en suis jamais plaint... elle est en néoprène, légère, épouse bien les forme de l'iBook, possède une doublure pour ne pas mettre en contact le Précieux avec la fermeture... bref que d'mande le peuple ?    

En septembre je vais avoir un Powabook 12"... que me propose tu de meilleur?   je cherche une housse, pas un sac...


----------



## corloane (11 Août 2005)

La Tucano m'a l'air un peu plus fine que la Gimp ou la Be.ez (dont je me demande toujours si le LRPu est du lard ou du cochon et la rend supérieure à la Gimp). La school hymn protège carrément meiux mais est à mon sens moins agréable


----------



## jyd04 (11 Août 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et ca fait une double protection



Et c'est plus discret...


----------



## GrandGibus (11 Août 2005)

Je trimballe mes portables dans un vulgaire sac à dos. Avant d'avoir mon 15 et la school hymn, j'ai eu un 12 et un Tucano. 

La tucano absorbe les chocs... certes, mais ne vaut absolument rien en cas de pression _pointue et prolongée_ (mauvais esprits s'abstenir ). J'en ai fait les frais sur le 12 à cause d'une boucle métalique.

Fort de cette mésaventure, j'ai opté pour la school hymn ! J'ai pas vu mieux (pour l'instant). 

Par contre, si vraiment t'as le budget, je ne saurais trop conseiller les sacs Brenthaven... c'est le vrai top !


----------



## corloane (11 Août 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Je trimballe mes portables dans un vulgaire sac à dos. Avant d'avoir mon 15 et la school hymn, j'ai eu un 12 et un Tucano.
> 
> La tucano absorbe les chocs... certes, mais ne vaut absolument rien en cas de pression _pointue et prolongée_ (mauvais esprits s'abstenir ). J'en ai fait les frais sur le 12 à cause d'une boucle métalique.
> 
> ...


 
merci grandgibus (Boule!) pour ce témoignage qui fait peur (pressions pointues et prolongées!) et qui donne envie de se prendre une School Hymn...


----------



## archi (11 Août 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> merci grandgibus (Boule!) pour ce témoignage qui fait peur (pressions pointues et prolongées!) et qui donne envie de se prendre une School Hymn...




pour ce genre de pressions rien ne vaut Durex  :rose:


----------

